# Zeitstempel im Code erzeugen



## HannsW (12. Sep 2009)

Ich würde gerne nen Datums/Zeitstempel als shortcut o.ä in den Quellcode einfügen.
bekomme es aber leider nicht hin.
z.b sollte "dati ctrl space" sowas erzeugen 
(28.04.2009 02:15:53 )


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2009)

Dafür hast du 3 Möglichkeiten:
-Die Code Style Templates ändern (dann wird die Zeit zB bei einer neuen Java Datei, oder einer neuen Methode eingetragen
-Ein Code Assist Template hinzufügen (wie zB die existierenden main, instanceof, sysout,...)
-Ein PlugIn schreiben das eine neue Action + Key Binding bereitstellt


----------



## HannsW (12. Sep 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> ::
> -Ein Code Assist Template hinzufügen (wie zB die existierenden main, instanceof, sysout,...)



Das habe ich über Windows->preferences->editor-> templates versucht:
New : Name = "dat" ; Pattern " = ( ${date} ${time} ),
das liefert mir aber :

```
private void dat() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}
```

Da scheine ich wohl im falschen Editor gewesen zu sein???:L


----------



## Wildcard (13. Sep 2009)

Dieses Pattern ist zB im Context Java-Doc angelegt:

```
Created at ${time} ${year}
```
In einem Java-Doc Kommentar zweimal Ctrl+Space, Pattern auswählen, Ergebnis:

```
* Created at 11:04:57 2009
```


----------



## HannsW (13. Sep 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Dieses Pattern ist zB im Context Java-Doc angelegt:
> 
> ```
> Created at ${time} ${year}
> ...



bei mir ist es nur einmal CTRL+Space, und es erscheinen ne menge "<>" - für mich unverständlich.

Allerdings: gebe ich "dat + CTR+Space"  im JAVA-DOC-Kommentar ein, dann geht es!
Eclipse weiß demnach, ob es sich im Code oder Kommentar befindet. Kompliment,

Und Dir danke für den entscheidenden Hinweis.:applaus:


----------

